# Sandhill Crane



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

This is a poor picture, I don't know if you can see it but our dog Slimjim is eyeballing a Sandhill Crane that visited our pig pasture. We get all walks of life here. I hope you can see it, its huge!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Several sand hills around this area. They have been staying nearly all year lately too. They have beautiful colors on their heads.





They hunt them in No Dak.

 Al


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

HerseyMI said:


> This is a poor picture, I don't know if you can see it but our dog Slimjim is eyeballing a Sandhill Crane that visited our pig pasture. We get all walks of life here. I hope you can see it, its huge!


x x x x x x x x x x x 
the A-frame sthle doghouse on the right side of photo. But did you
happen to notice the 'other' wildlife your camera captured?
Look directly above the blue barrel; just left of center in photo
and tell us what you see.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I saw that too, but wondered why it wasn't mentioned


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

It is a hog just above the blue barrel, she said this was part of her hog yard, so what is the mystery??


----------

